# دروس مجانية تعلم اللغة الإنجليزية بدون دورات وبدون سفر وبالفيديو



## samy adl (2 نوفمبر 2009)

دروس مجانية 
تعلم اللغة الإنجليزية بدون دورات وبدون سفر





قسم القواعد
الدرس 1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQOnO2nO5zo
الدرس 2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xpYQKAfDiQ
الدرس 3:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BneidZEURsc
الدرس 4:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg9ZmSEmQag
الدرس 5:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZCUFNtrSVU
الدرس 6:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQd1fT4ZVOI
الدرس 7: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVg8YUbKy1Q
الدرس 8:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHrjI1u2Twc
كلمات سياسية:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCeMxGXn5jY
الدرس 9:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvkfMsWefpg&feature=channel_page
الدرس 10:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJdZA7Q-6Mk
الدرس 11:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TgE9Fi3dZM
الدرس 12:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM52Zdyh8U4
الدرس 13:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSjnZCRXG8Y&feature=channel_page
الدرس 14:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pFTpYH6PQc&feature=channel_page
الدرس 15:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKNKYb8DPeA
الدرس 16:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmWCc6Bro-Y
الدرس 17:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QAN63pMCRE
الدرس 18:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJjO3K6Pgjw

قسم المفردات

الدرس 19:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kietvc1ttpQ
الدرس 20:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ig-9ogr7pvY
الدرس 21:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJq_-ausdK4
الدرس 22:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6oJ9VF3FjY 
الدرس 23: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1zgyWChB6s
الدرس 24:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWhXsQU9sDc
الدرس 25:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXg7q5tW-G0
الدرس 26:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQf9nqbENCw
الدرس 27:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWlhbNH2zB0
الدرس 28:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKCnFjkhQMQ
الدرس 29:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI-rgN7Pc0M

قسم النطق

الدرس 30:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UutlIzLMWg4
الدرس 31:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2puoP2UHtmY
الدرس 32:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpAznPFvRgI&feature=channel_page


وانا أسف لعدم تواجد طول الفترة الماضيه لان والدى كان فى المشتسفى
 واختتمت بوافته منذ 15 يوما تقريبا فى 18/10/2009




++++++++++++++++++++++
​


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا يا سامي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رااااااااااااائع 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع

ربنا مع والدك وكل اسرتك​


----------

